
Gail.com - vermilingua
https://gail.com/
======
amursft
When your blog is getting beat by a typo website to the tune of thousands of
visitors a day...

I love old-style internet websites like this. It makes me happy they haven't
sold it and share some of the numbers.

~~~
Operyl
I found the 1.2 million bounces per week from typos even more amazing.

~~~
paranoidrobot
I helped run the infrastructure for a reasonably large site. Occasionally
while debugging an issue I'd be looking through our outbound delay queue --
sure enough, there'd be at least a dozen typo variations of gmail, yahoo,
hotmail sitting there waiting to time out. And these were for customers who'd
made an actual purchase and entered their email address twice.

Definitively proving that 'please confirm your email address' fields are not
nearly as effective as the designers thought it would be.

~~~
boring_twenties
On an unrelated note, fuck those fields. That is all.

edit: OK that's not all. Anyone else who's sick of websites interfering with
your copy/paste operations, find dom.event.clipboardevents.enabled in
about:config and set it to false. HTH.

~~~
kohtatsu
I imagine GP was not specifically talking about paste-disabled confirm-email
fields, rather just confirm email fields in general.

~~~
boring_twenties
I don't think I've ever seen one that wasn't paste-disabled, though my
knowledge is way out of date since I found out about the aforementioned config
setting.

~~~
paranoidrobot
Well in our case paste wasn't disabled.

It was definitely a case of a PM coming up with a quick and cheap 'fix' to the
problem of getting so many people typing their email address wrong the first
time.

We (from the tech side) put together a bunch of options, including validating
the domain and giving the user feedback if delivery doesn't succeed
immediately. But it was put on a backlog of 'nice things to implement' and
never delivered.

------
boring_twenties
Love the EFF plug.

------
ncmncm
Cheeky. Love it.

